# What Queer Fest?



## somnambulist (Nov 15, 2010)

Σχετικά με το εγχείρημα ενός queer φεστιβάλ

Τον Νοέμβρη του 2009 μετά από πρωτοβουλία κάποιων μελών της ομάδας “Στην Πρίζα”, καλέστηκε μια συνάντηση σε μονοκατοικία των Πετραλώνων όπου συμμετείχε κόσμος από συλλογικότητες που δουλεύουν με αφετηρία το φύλο και την σεξουαλικότητα στα πλαίσια του ευρύτερου ανταγωνιστικού κινήματος. Θέμα της συνάντησης η συζήτηση για την πιθανότητα διοργάνωσης ενός queer φεστιβάλ στην Αθήνα. Αυτή η πρώτη αναγνωριστική κουβέντα εξελίχθηκε σε μια σταθερή συνέλευση που κλείνει πλέον ένα χρόνο δουλειάς. Αρχικά οι συνελεύσεις μας γίνονταν στο Φεμινιστικό Κέντρο Αθήνας και στη συνέχεια στην κατάληψη της Σκαραμαγκά.
.
Αν και αυτές τις μέρες γίνεται πια πολύς λόγος για το “queer” σε κινηματικούς και όχι μόνο κύκλους, μπορεί και εξαιτίας της μετάφρασης στα ελληνικά του έργου της δημοφιλούς, στα όρια του pop-icon, αμερικανίδας φιλοσόφου Τζούντιθ Μπάτλερ, η έννοια και το πολιτικό της περιεχόμενο παραμένει κατά τη γνώμη μας σε μεγάλο βαθμό ασαφής και αδιευκρίνιστη. Ακόμη περισσότερο θεωρούμε ότι τείνει να εγκλωβιστεί σε διάφορες ερμηνείες χοντροκομμένες και εκλαϊκευτικές με την κακή την έννοια, και να σηματοδοτήσει κάτι δήθεν “προχώ” το πολιτικό βάθος όμως του οποίου μένει “χαμένο στη μετάφραση”.

περισσότερα εδώ


----------

